# Celebrating 21 years married



## TX-SC

Today is our wedding anniversary. 21 years married as of today. We are still very happy and our love grows daily. Unfortunately, I am away in another state today but will be home this evening. We'll celebrate this weekend. 

No cheating, no verbal or emotional abuse, just lots of love. Looking forward to the next 21 years! 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## aine

TX-SC said:


> Today is our wedding anniversary. 21 years married as of today. We are still very happy and our love grows daily. Unfortunately, I am away in another state today but will be home this evening. We'll celebrate this weekend.
> 
> No cheating, no verbal or emotional abuse, just lots of love. Looking forward to the next 21 years!
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and wishing you many more years of wedded bliss!


----------



## Don't Panic

You're an inspiration! Cheers to 21 more!


----------



## DayOne

Winning!


----------



## Amplexor

Congrats to you both.


----------



## jorgegene

congrats to you! i always hear that marriage is hard work.

personally in my current marriage, it has not been hard work overall at all yet.
but i think that has to do with me finally meeting the right person.
and yet we've been married only 4 years, so maybe the hard work is still ahead.........

what are your thoughts on your marital success?

what brought you to TAM and what keeps you here?


----------



## Yeswecan

Excellent!


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Congrats! Here's to many many more!


----------



## CharlieParker

Congrats! 



🍾🥂


----------



## Absurdist

Congrats TX-SC. But I will go double or nothing on you. Next month will be 42 for us.

42 years of love, respect, communication and wonderful intimacy.

Both of us are cancer survivors. We are greatful to be alive, greatful for each other and grateful to God for his blessings.


----------



## Hope1964

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's something to be proud of 

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## MJJEAN

@TC-SC and your Mrs, Congratulations!




jorgegene said:


> congrats to you! i always hear that marriage is hard work.
> 
> personally in my current marriage, it has not been hard work overall at all yet.
> but i think that has to do with me finally meeting the right person.
> and yet we've been married only 4 years, so maybe the hard work is still ahead.........
> 
> what are your thoughts on your marital success?
> 
> what brought you to TAM and what keeps you here?


I've only been married 14 years. Together 17 years, total. Marriage has been work for us here and there, usually around the time we experience a big change.


----------



## Vinnydee

Nice to hear in this forum. We are on our 45th year of marriage and are newlyweds compared to our friends. What is different for us is that our marriage was not your traditional one. Our marriage was structured for us, not what society setup that ends in divorce 50% of the time. Dare to be different in your marriage. Choose your marriage over all else. It is far better to seek a new ship then to go down with the one you are riding in.


----------



## RoseAglow

Congrats and may you have another 21+ happy years together!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Coming home is all that much sweeter after you've been away...your wife better look out this weekend ! 










What are your words of wisdom that keeps you & her in sync, loving on each other, after all these years?

This is a little thing I wrote up yrs ago here...

Never Keep Secrets ~~~~ Never let the Sun go down on your anger. A little conflict is healthy, do not fear it ~~~Know your spouses Love Languages & live to give what they crave. ~~~~ If you have sexual inhibitions, destroy them! Read books on Sex , Intimacy & Spicing like mad, never let the passion fade.~~~ Continue to date after kids, Laugh with each other, Flirt always, be playful, bring each other up when the other is having a bad day .~~~ May your Lover forever & always be your Best Friend.


----------



## brooklynAnn

Congrats. Here is to 21 one more years.


----------



## TX-SC

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! I am back in town, today is the last day of school for the kids, and I have to catch up on some work. We will be celebrating this weekend for sure. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopher55

TX-SC said:


> Today is our wedding anniversary. 21 years married as of today. We are still very happy and our love grows daily. Unfortunately, I am away in another state today but will be home this evening. We'll celebrate this weekend.
> 
> No cheating, no verbal or emotional abuse, just lots of love. Looking forward to the next 21 years!
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. May this life brings more and more happiness. :smile2:


----------



## Satya

Happy Anniversary, @TX-SC! I wish you and your wife many more happy years to come.


----------

